# Rocky has a website



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, 

I have made a website for Rocky some time ago and would like to know what you think of it?? It was a lot of work but am not sure whether its good or not. Let me know if there is anything that you would change?! 

Chihuahua Rocky


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

I like it! I signed your guestbook. I think I'll work on a website for my babies too...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

aww thanks  you really should work on a website too. I might actually edit a "link" page. So if you got your website done, let me know and I would love to have your link


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! .. I will add your site to mine too..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. So let me know when you have done yours (even though it does take quiet some time!).


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

deine website ist total geil! Rocky ist sehr süß


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahh wie cool ist das  Danke dir. Ich dachte immer ich bin die einzige hier die Deutsch spricht. Woher kommst du?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

ich bin eigentlich Iranerin, aber ich hab mein ganzes leben in America gelebt und jetz bin ich in England. Ich gehe zur Uni hier.
Ich hab ein bischen deutsch in der schule gelernt


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ein bisschen?  Das liest sich perfekt für mich


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

vielen dank


----------

